# Phoenix GTG Meet And Greet



## thehoff (May 7, 2013)

Hello All,
I was just up at *Handcrafted Car Audio *and was speaking with Jon and James. I brought up that we haven't had a SQ get together in sometime. Jon said that he'd be more than happy to host a get together at his shop. Please let me know if anyone would be interested in a get together in Chandler Az. Please let me know when would be a good time.
Thanks,
Daniel


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

Im down. build in progress thou.


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

Hey there Daniel!

It's a rare treat to see you stop by over here at DIYMA... How are 'ya? And the truck?

Except for the fact that we were forced to attend three separate venues for a single event in one day last spring, (permits, folks, get 'em!) I had a great time out there  The AZ audio community is so hospitable and welcoming... I'd love to attend!

I'm definitely in!

I hope this event happens, it would be awesome to see you all again


----------



## thehoff (May 7, 2013)

Hi Chet!!
Great to hear from ya. Let me get over to Handcrafted and see when would be the best time for them. Hopefully before it gets too hot!! I know Handcrafted has done some amazing cars, hopefully we'll be able to check out a few of them...should have more shortly.
Thanks,
Daniel


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

Sub'd, I'm always game for a GTG or comp in the Phoenix area!


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

The real Subzero said:


> Im down. build in progress thou.


You almost always are in progress Brian!


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm in...schedule depending.


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

I'm really hoping this meet and greet happens... So many great folks over there!


----------



## thehoff (May 7, 2013)

Hello All, 
Talked to James at Handcrafted today. We're looking at 4/16 or 4/30. Richard Papasin mentioned that they have a MECA comp the weekend of 4/30...so it's looking like 4/16 would be the best bet. 
Feel free to chime in.
Thanks,
Daniel


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

Welp...I'm out. Have fun and someone eat s double meat double cheese Whataburger with bacon and green chile for me.


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

thehoff said:


> Hello All,
> Talked to James at Handcrafted today. We're looking at 4/16 or 4/30. Richard Papasin mentioned that they have a MECA comp the weekend of 4/30...so it's looking like 4/16 would be the best bet.
> Feel free to chime in.
> Thanks,
> Daniel


4/16 works better for me too- I'm actually slated to attend the MECA thing in Carson on 5/1 too...


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

Barring something unforeseen, I plan on being there...


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

DRTHJTA said:


> Barring something unforeseen, I plan on being there...


If it materializes, let's hook up and convoy!


----------



## hot9dog (Mar 23, 2013)

Why didn't I see this posting????? The arizona crew is soooo over due for a GTG! Count me in!


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Sorry guys, as I already told Daniel on FB, I'm unavailable that weekend. Have fun and take pics!


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

hot9dog said:


> Why didn't I see this posting????? The arizona crew is soooo over due for a GTG! Count me in!


I'll personally give you a pass since you were sick as hell...

You gonna make the 90 miles north?

It's 380 for me, and I'm mainly coming to hang with you, and a few other AZ folks...

Glad you're feeling better! I was worried about you... Sincerely, you had me worried for a bit...

Come on out and show us what you've been up to, you freak!


----------



## hot9dog (Mar 23, 2013)

XSIV SPL said:


> I'll personally give you a pass since you were sick as hell...
> 
> You gonna make the 90 miles north? *****?


HEY!!! Up yours *****!!! LOL
yeah I will make it.... lololol
Im in the shop right now trying to fab up my kick panels....
*****!


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

hot9dog said:


> HEY!!! Up yours *****!!! LOL
> yeah I will make it.... lololol
> Im in the shop right now trying to fab up my kick panels....
> *****!


That's awesome, *****! 

I honestly do love you, man... Glad you're feeling better, and much looking forward to hanging out again soon...


----------



## madcowintucson (May 21, 2015)

I don't have a car stereo but I'll go


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

DRTHJTA said:


> You almost always are in progress Brian!


! Im working on it. Had to get a new whip. 

Subzero's 2016 Cruze SQ Build Log


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

thehoff said:


> Hello All,
> I was just up at *Handcrafted Car Audio *and was speaking with Jon and James. I brought up that we haven't had a SQ get together in sometime. Jon said that he'd be more than happy to host a get together at his shop. Please let me know if anyone would be interested in a get together in Chandler Az. Please let me know when would be a good time.
> Thanks,
> Daniel


I will be out of town April 16th for my daughters birthday. My vote goes to the after or before dates.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

Hoff, thanks for taking the initiative to put on a GTG. Depending on the date, I will drop by for a while. Most of my weekends have been occupied with work the past few months, and my system has been "down" while I have some components replaced/updated. That's why I haven't been actively putting on events as I have done in the past. I don't know if I will have a working system by the time of the event. But, we will see.


----------



## thehoff (May 7, 2013)

Hello all,
It's look like it will be April 16th. Just need confirmation from Jon. 
Thank you,
Daniel


----------



## hot9dog (Mar 23, 2013)

Thanks for getting this gathering together!


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

Hmm... 4/16 might not look so good, but I'll try...


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

thehoff said:


> Hello all,
> It's look like it will be April 16th. Just need confirmation from Jon.
> Thank you,
> Daniel


 Have fun. I wont be able to make this.


----------



## thehoff (May 7, 2013)

ok...it is going down on 4/16. Talked to James at Handcrafted this past weekend. They are trying to get some corporate support, let's see what they can do. They are also working on having a food truck out there too. It should be a good time, hope everyone can make it out.
Thanks,
Daniel


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

That sounds great! What time will things get rolling?

Also, what's the format?

Will there be a flyer posted up soon?


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

XSIV SPL said:


> That sounds great! What time will things get rolling?
> 
> Also, what's the format?
> 
> Will there be a flyer posted up soon?


Are you thinking about heading out Friday or early Sat?


----------



## hot9dog (Mar 23, 2013)

I'm looking forward to this!


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

cobb2819 said:


> Are you thinking about heading out Friday or early Sat?


I guess I'd be looking at driving my 380 miles on Friday rather than early early on Saturday... Wanna caravan?


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

hot9dog said:


> I'm looking forward to this!


John... Are the stars aligned? You're not sick and you have a playing system?


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

Is this simply a meet-and-greet, or are there points involved?

Sorry for the devolving enthusiasm...

I refuse to attend an audio event of 760 miles round trip unless there are:

1) many friends to see and catch up with
2) many points to be earned
3) many hot chicks in skimpy clothing

Not necessarily in THAT order... My wife is watching...


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

thehoff said:


> ok...it is going down on 4/16. Talked to James at Handcrafted this past weekend. They are trying to get some corporate support, let's see what they can do. They are also working on having a food truck out there too. It should be a good time, hope everyone can make it out.
> Thanks,
> Daniel


should hold it in the evening so I can catch the bottom half.


----------



## hot9dog (Mar 23, 2013)

XSIV SPL said:


> John... Are the stars aligned? You're not sick and you have a playing system?


Lolololo.... the stars are ALWAYS aligned in southern arizona, physically I'm not sick (mentally i can't verify ), the system is playing (and Fricken sounding pretty decent ). Lolololo


----------



## thehoff (May 7, 2013)

Hello all,
We're looking at having everything run from 10am to approx. 4pm. There is not competition, just a bunch of people getting together to appreciate the SQ aspect of car audio. There should be some great people...great sounding cars...but not many points to be earned....and for hot chicks in skimpy clothing...there is always hope. 

If anyone needs any further info, please let me know.

Jon should be posting up fliers on his facebook page shortly.
https://www.facebook.com/HandcraftedCarAudio/?fref=ts


----------



## jdunk54nl (Apr 25, 2015)

Why didn't I see this sooner! I made plans for that day in the afternoon  . I will try to stop by in the morning to meet some people who love SQ as much as me and hear what I am missing and need to improve on for my truck!


----------



## 14642 (May 19, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/events/1519902748317836/

I'll be there with the demo car. Everyone please come!


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

Bummer... I wanted to be there... Next time!


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

I have to fly to Minneapolis that evening for a business meeting, but I will try to make it for part of the event. I am just not sure if my system will be operational by that time though.


----------



## Precisionmike (Jun 15, 2014)

Sounds like a good time. The last one was a blast, lots of cool people and great systems. Has anyone reached out to Earl Zausmer? If not, I can. Depending on schedule, I should be there. No system yet, very slow build in progress. Looking forward to hearing some great cars.


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

I'm really trying to make it, but not looking so good at present...


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

Precisionmike said:


> Sounds like a good time. The last one was a blast, lots of cool people and great systems. Has anyone reached out to Earl Zausmer? If not, I can. Depending on schedule, I should be there. No system yet, very slow build in progress. Looking forward to hearing some great cars.


Hi Mike, I am glad you got my email. I already notified Earl. Hopefully, he will be able to attend. I am hoping to be there for at least a portion of the day. I have a 7 p.m. flight to Minneapolis that evening.


----------



## Precisionmike (Jun 15, 2014)

Buzzman said:


> Hi Mike, I am glad you got my email. I already notified Earl. Hopefully, he will be able to attend. I am hoping to be there for at least a portion of the day. I have a 7 p.m. flight to Minneapolis that evening.


Sounds great, hope to see you there.


----------



## brett (Apr 27, 2005)

well, i'm gonna try to make it, especially if andy's car will be there. though, i just purchased a different vehicle, so i've got nothing to show/demo. maybe i'll get some ideas for it while im there.


----------



## Offroader5 (Apr 8, 2011)

Ha...guess it was a good day to check in on DIYMA. Haven't been on here much in the past several months. Definitely going to show to this. Been a while since we all saw each other.


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

The wife wants to visit her parents in Scottsdale, so I'm in! I'll bring Darth in its current state... for better or worse. :laugh:


----------



## hot9dog (Mar 23, 2013)

DRTHJTA said:


> The wife wants to visit her parents in Scottsdale, so I'm in! I'll bring Darth in its current state... for better or worse. :laugh:


Very cool.
I've seen some of the things that will be raffled at this event. ... this is going to be a good gathering!


----------



## thehoff (May 7, 2013)

Just in case you're not following HandCrafted Car Audio on FaceBook....

•The event will be held on April 16 from 9 a.m. to 4 p.m.
•Andy Wehmeyer and the Audiofrog demo vehicle will be here for listening demonstrations and consultations.
•Food will be available for purchase from Chi Town Dogs.
•We will have giveaways and swag from Audiofrog, Audison/Hertz, Rockford Fosgate – and more to come.
•Many other demo vehicles and motorcycles will be on display

This looks like it should be a great get together....can't wait...only a few days away!!!


----------



## Coolbeans (Apr 6, 2015)

I'll be there. Will be great to put some faces to the names of the people that have taught me so much this past year.


----------



## thehoff (May 7, 2013)

Look forward to seeing everyone tomorrow. Please travel safely.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

I am not sure if I will be able to stop by due to my flight plans later today, packing, and having to take my dog to the vet. So, if I don't make it, I hope everyone has a great time, and I will look forward to seeing most, if not all of you, at the next event, whenever that is.


----------



## brett (Apr 27, 2005)

should be down in an hour or two. hopefully most people's rides will still be there.


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

Excellent turn out today! Although Phoenix has its fair share of bass heads, there is a good core of SQ guys and plenty of new guys that seem eager to learn... It would be great to see Arizona's SQ scene come up! I would be down to come out more often for the gtg's and comps.

One of my shots from today...


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

DRTHJTA said:


> Excellent turn out today! Although Phoenix has its fair share of bass heads, there is a good core of SQ guys and plenty of new guys that seem eager to learn... It would be great to see Arizona's SQ scene come up! I would be down to come out more often for the gtg's and comps.


I agree... Great folks in AZ!

I would have loved being there...


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

DRTHJTA said:


> Excellent turn out today! Although Phoenix has its fair share of bass heads, there is a good core of SQ guys and plenty of new guys that seem eager to learn... It would be great to see Arizona's SQ scene come up! I would be down to come out more often for the gtg's and comps.
> 
> One of my shots from today...


Not sure I hand the pleasure to meet you, but thanks for coming out. It was a great meet. Hope to see more meets in the future.


----------



## cheerguyhpu (Aug 3, 2014)

It truly was a great get together. Lots of real audio enthusiasts. Some incredible builds displayed and a wealth of knowledge. Hopeful for more of these events!


----------



## hot9dog (Mar 23, 2013)

I had a good time! I came home a little sunburnt, didn't win anything at the raffle but enjoyed myself none the less. Looking forward to more events like this.


----------



## jdunk54nl (Apr 25, 2015)

It was a good event. Andy was amazing (as well as his car), the handcrafted cars were beautiful installs and sounded great. I was sad that I had to leave around noon to go to my other obligations. 

I want to give a shout out to Handcrafted for asking the spl guys that kept demoing their cars/trucks to keep it down. They definitely kept this a day that anyone could have been at but focused on SQ.


----------

